# Const Site Foreman Jobs advice please



## hoppy (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi all, 

I am really looking hard at emigrating to Canada from Ireland. Had my own construction/haulage business for 8 years but with the recession - my business is non existant. Because i'm self employed I'm not entitled to any help here and jobs are not out there - i have looked and applied. I am a site manager but dont have any qualifications only experience. I have sent my CV to a number of construction companies in Canada but it seems impossible to get any kind of job as I'm not resident there. As a site manager it is listed on Canada's list of skilled workers but my points are too low because I dont have a job offer, if i did my points would be high enough. 

Has anyone any advice or help, or do you know any construction companies that will hire foreign workers. If I did get a job offer I would go out myself first, my family would then hope to come out next year as my wife is completing her computer systems degree.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

hoppy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am really looking hard at emigrating to Canada from Ireland. Had my own construction/haulage business for 8 years but with the recession - my business is non existant. Because i'm self employed I'm not entitled to any help here and jobs are not out there - i have looked and applied. I am a site manager but dont have any qualifications only experience. I have sent my CV to a number of construction companies in Canada but it seems impossible to get any kind of job as I'm not resident there. As a site manager it is listed on Canada's list of skilled workers but my points are too low because I dont have a job offer, if i did my points would be high enough.
> 
> Has anyone any advice or help, or do you know any construction companies that will hire foreign workers. If I did get a job offer I would go out myself first, my family would then hope to come out next year as my wife is completing her computer systems degree.


From what I have heard, some major newspapers here in the UK advertise
not sure what ones but someone on this forum will soon give you the info you need as I am sure I have seen something on this forum about that.


----------



## VickyScotland (Jan 28, 2010)

Ditto - my hubby is a heavy machine mechanic and operator, so again on THE list and we've been sending his resume to just about any and every construction firm in Canada we can find, but not heard back from any of them. Quite disheartening, as you wonder if there's such a shortage why they aren't at least coming back saying ''once you are here we'd be interested' type thing.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

i think you will struggle to get employment without formal qualifications, from looking at jobs they all ask and list what you need to carry out the role ,just like this country or most countries in the eu, hasw is big in Canada from what i have read. if you really want to emmigrate apply through the cic but it may take some time. My wife has qualifications galore and she has to go through the system best of luck


----------



## hoppy (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks guys for your replies, much appreciated. Does anyone know about medical grounds - I had cancer 2 yrs ago, had my op and finished all my treatment and given all clear - will this affect my application?????


----------



## VickyScotland (Jan 28, 2010)

My hubby has all the HSE tickets, he has his training and certification for most types of construction machinery and his first aid tickets .... hasn't made a tickety-boo's difference !

We're hoping to find lots more info from the Emigrate show in March.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Hoppy i read on a site that the quickest way to become a citizen is to buy land and investin canada they reckon 250000cad dont know if there is any truth in it but worth some research as for the medical thing, contact the high commision and put the question to them


----------

